# Auto Guide: 2017 Acura NSX Review - First Drive



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ixQHY0Jki8

The new Acura NSX is all about immediacy. It uses electric torque, class-leading chassis rigidity and next-level all-wheel drive electronics to ensure it responds to inputs with urgency. But for a car that goes so damn fast, it sure took it's sweet time to get here. Then again, perhaps the one thing you can't rush is greatness, and that's what we're here to find out.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Yawn

Acura doesn't have the brand prestige to be asking $200k for one of these. I can get many diff't 911 variants, R8 V10 Plus, or a McLaren 570S for the money.


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

My buddy just snapped a pic after he bought one. It's badass and only 201 were made.










Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Rob thinks they might go down in price a lot, as demand just isn't there...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuolIHiTvSY


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

mark_m5 said:


> Rob thinks they might go down in price a lot, as demand just isn't there...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuolIHiTvSY


Well, he paid $185,000. So that's a pretty good price I suppose. It's a beast though. The value will always be there for the slight rarity it will be.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> Yawn
> 
> Acura doesn't have the brand prestige to be asking $200k for one of these. I can get many diff't 911 variants, R8 V10 Plus, or a McLaren 570S for the money.


I agree; it should be in 100-125K range like the GT-R.


----------

